# Recommendation - Lostmen or Beavertail



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

ohh boy.... i can see where this is gunna go lol :-X


----------



## Mike_Poczik (Jan 24, 2010)

I do not own either or have ridden in either. But if both were in my price range, being able to sit face to face with the owner of East Cape in his office , at his place of business, and select the options and be able to visit while being built would way very heavy on my decision if I were in the market. Read a couple of the ECC builds on here and you will see what I mean. But you should test both if possible.


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

East Cape is the real deal.
Beavertail is a huge joke.

nuff' said.


----------



## hardin083 (Nov 22, 2008)

I was looking at both of those boats, but after some research a trip to ecc and a test drive in the lostman I am sold on the lostman!! If you want a beautiful skiff that goes scary shallow then you want the lostman... I actually put in an order just today to have one built!! Kevin and the guys at the ecc shop are awesome and do great work!!


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

> East Cape is the real deal.
> Beavertail is a huge joke.


My point 
;D


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

get a ECC lostmen and Kevin will provide you a warrenty! this is one sweet skiff.

don't smell the beaver because its doesn't smell good....


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Guys seriously. He is asking a question, at least give him a review of the boat and not just personal opinions about a company.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

x2
id like to hear about the boats not ECC.....


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

> x2
> id like to hear about the boats not ECC.....


pick a side.

what is it that you want to hear?


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

Beware of opinions offered without first asking the intended use. 

Talk to both companies and ride on both boats. Both should be able to accomodate a test ride if you contact them directly. Fishing the boat for the better part of the day (or more) in your conditions is ideal. In the end, it's up to you to sort through everything to make an informed decision so take your time.

TSS


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

ditto on the rhetoric and opinions, there's a strong ECC contingent here, so take all that with a grain of salt. I would ask both companies to provide references to owners closer to your area. Talk with them and see about arranging some sea trials if you can. You really can't know which one will suit you better until you try them both, ideally as close to your home waters as possible. 

If you don't mind me/us asking, how did these two models make your short list?


----------



## Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

Well, since you're in the market for a used one, availability will probably be your biggest issue.  Unless the boats are priced unrealistically, they usually sell quickly (down here in Fl anyway).

These production hulls aren't built by a team of rocket scientists.  The boats are fiberglass & 'ester resin tupperware containers like most factory hulls.  Search for owners that have had issues and compare the service to see which one you feel the most comfortable bedding down with. 

Also, if anything needs repairing you'll probably be paying a local shop to do the work since the time/cost of taking to the builder will be prohibitive. Which ones seem to have the least amount of issues ? - talk to any owners on this topic because any builder will down play the lemons that they allowed out the door.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

> > x2
> > id like to hear about the boats not ECC.....
> 
> 
> ...


Gheenoe


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

We are talking about technical poling skiffs, not canoes.


----------



## braces43 (Jun 29, 2010)

Deerfly,
I am not set on only these two manufacturers but after considerable research (although I haven't ridden in either and I realize that I need to do that) it seems that these two will provide me what I am looking for without spending a fortune. 
I will be mainly fishing with my two teenage boys for reds, flounder and trout in the skinny water marshes and canals of coastal North Carolina. I am currently own a 22' Triton bay boat that I really enjoy but it is too heavy to pole and drafts too deep for many of the areas that I want to fish. The factors that I am looking at are weight, stability, ease of poling, and the ability to comfortably accomodate three fishermen.
It seems as if both the ECC Lostmen and Beavertail B2 or BTX would suit my needs but perhaps there are others. I do find it interesting there appears to be several Beavertail critics. Is that because their boats are that bad or people are just upset over the Hells Bay fiasco? I find it hard to believe that Beavertail's boats are that bad since they were supposedly replicas of what was considered to be a very good Hells Bay boat.
I am just looking for an honest comparison to help me out as I look for a flats boat. I am not trying to "stir the pot".


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

> Deerfly,
> I am not set on only these two manufacturers but after considerable research (although I haven't ridden in either and I realize that I need to do that) it seems that these two will provide me what I am looking for without spending a fortune.
> I will be mainly fishing with my two teenage boys for reds, flounder and trout in the skinny water marshes and canals of coastal North Carolina.  I am currently own a 22' Triton bay boat that I really enjoy but it is too heavy to pole and drafts too deep for many of the areas that I want to fish.  The factors that I am looking at are weight, stability, ease of poling, and the ability to comfortably accomodate three fishermen.
> It seems as if both the ECC Lostmen and Beavertail B2 or BTX would suit my needs but perhaps there are others.  I do find it interesting there appears to be several Beavertail critics.  Is that because their boats are that bad or people are just upset over the Hells Bay fiasco?  I find it hard to believe that Beavertail's boats are that bad since they were supposedly replicas of what was considered to be a very good Hells Bay boat.
> I am just looking for an honest comparison to help me out as I look for a flats boat.  I am not trying to "stir the pot".


It appears that you are starting to see through the haze and now have provided a little more information as to your intended use.  If you intend to keep the Triton, you have options.  If you only occasionally fish three, you have lots of options.  If all three are fly fishing, the options narrow again.

If you have short listed the two, IMHO a test  ride in your conditions will make your decision pretty easy. Boat politics have little to do with the construction or performance of a hull and I'm sure the fish don't care. 

BTW, stirring the pot keeps stuff from sticking to the bottom. 


TSS


----------



## Bob_Rogers (Oct 14, 2009)

Have you looked at the Mitzi's? They're now made up your way and have a dealer in Sneads Ferry


----------



## braces43 (Jun 29, 2010)

I have looked at the Mitzi's but they appear to be a little small and not as well finished as the Beavertail and ECC in my opinion.


----------



## Mike_Poczik (Jan 24, 2010)

Orthoman, I apologize as I did not catch the used part. In that case it pretty much comes down to test ride, as my thoughts about sitting with the owner only applies to ordering a new one.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

When my father was shopping for a boat he was looking at both of these also.  He ended up going with the Lostman for a couple reasons.  The Bevertail did not have a flat cockpit floor in them.  The Bevertail was made in Michigan (back then) so warranty work was going to be an issue.

He was changing his fishing style to shallow water sight fishing.  We did a charter / wet test with Capt. Bryan.  Fishing with 3 people on the skiff it was solid and we were able to get close enough for him to hook one (rare occurrence).  He was sold on the skiff.  He put his order in and a couple months later it was sitting in the garage, 100% to the specs that he wanted.  After putting 100 hrs on the motor here in Tampa Bay and Sarasota you have to pic your days to fish.  With the JP we can run shallow enough to stay on the inside of the bar to hide from the weather.

The BT is able to take the chop a little better, but is tippy.  If you watch any of the fishing videos out of the older BT's you will see the boat rocking around when people move.

There are a couple of both boats on the market right now, both priced about the same.  I would recommend taking a wet test on them in your area.  If you hop on the ECC website there are several guides that are contributers that will take you out.  For BT you will have to hit up google.  I know there is one close by I will try and find you a link.


Found a link for a guide in NC that runs a BT
http://www.reel-adventure.com/


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> If you have short listed the two, IMHO a test ride in your conditions will make your decision pretty easy.


I vote for the Lostman too.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks ortho, as TSS eluded too, giving us a little more info on how you ended up with these two choices helps a lot, which is why I asked the question btw.  

One thing though, are you planing on keeping the Triton or replacing it with one of these two?


----------



## braces43 (Jun 29, 2010)

I am planning on keeping the Triton. With it I am able to go offshore (within 20 miles) on a nice day and it is a great family boat to tube/ski behind.


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

> weight, stability, ease of poling, and the ability to comfortably accomodate three fishermen.



Wet test both and you'll quickly figure out that the Lostmen beats the B2 and BTX when it comes to stability and accommodating 3 people. 

Not a big difference in weight, and "ease of poling" is a subject term used on the Internets by boat builders to hype their product.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

well that simplifies things a lot then. I'd say you're at the test ride phase. 

I'm surprised he hasn't chimed in yet, but if he doesn't I would PM 'SOBX' here. He's a seasoned old salt that I would bet is more connected in your neck of the woods than most anyone else on this forum. I would ask the mfr's too, but I'm certain if anyone can drum up some contacts for you to explore locally it'd be him.


----------



## natasha1 (Jul 27, 2009)

Not to stir the pot, but have you looked a used Hell's Bay or Gordon? I run a waterman 18 and love it. You can find some great deals right now.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

I think every angler has his own personal needs and wishes out of a boat. Pic a few, try em out and see if they suit your daily needs as a fisherman. For myself, I try not to get too in depth of the hull features but take every venture on a boat I have never ridden in as a test ride. Overall, all of the manufacturers have solid boats. It is just a matter of opinion. Myself, not being specific to hurt any ones feelings,think some of these companies often prey on the higher class to purchase a boat with the same features just to have the name on the side. (Biting My tongue) :


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

I can offer some personal experience.

I have been on a BTX a handful of times and own a 16 Waterman. They cut a small chop ok and pole extremely shallow. The BTX is a little less tippy than the 16 Waterman but not much. I love the rod lockers on the BTX. They really protect your rods from damage and theft. They are not the most kid friendly skiffs. The floors are not flat and the boat is considered tippy to most. In fact a friend of mine that previously owned a Lostmen (now a Vantage) commented that my skiff was considerably more 'tippy' than his Lostmen. My dad will not stand on the front deck of the Waterman. The BTX build quality is not up to par with the Lostmen or any HB product but the BTX was built to have a lower price point. It's not terrible or anything but it is a 2 piece boat with diamond non skid. I really like the BTX hull as it is just a stretched 16 Waterman. I really wish someone would build a poling skiff with rod lockers like that (hint, hint Kevin) 

As mentioned by others....test ride...test ride...and then test ride! You really need to take a ride with the kids and see which one works the best for your situation.


----------



## evanslmtd (Jul 2, 2008)

> Beavertail is a huge joke.
> 
> nuff' said.


Need a better explanation than "nuff said"!


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> > Beavertail is a huge joke.
> >
> > nuff' said.
> 
> ...


x2 [smiley=popcorn2.gif]

You can't use the lawsuit as a reason, thats been resolved and they are still producing boats.


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

build quality.


----------



## evanslmtd (Jul 2, 2008)

> build quality.


*skinny3*
I'm not sure I agree with the "build quality" statement. Of course that depends on what one's definition of build is. I've got a couple of buddies that own BT's and been fishing them hard for 3 or 4 years. Both boats have held up well. I do agree that the fit and finish on the "Egret's" are nicer, but the BT's were about $30,000.00 less expensive. For that kind of money, I can over look some very small irregularities. IMO, the BT's are a good little skiff that was reasonably priced. That's not to say that the Lostmen is a lesser boat, just saying that IMO the BT's were a good buy for the money.


----------



## salt_life (Apr 7, 2009)

Having owned a Lostmen I will say it is the shallowest,most stable skiff out there its a barge.This boat really shines when the moter is off and you are fishing .On those glass calm days she is great if it get snotty you can not run wide open or you will be soaked.The boat is made for the skinny and if thats what you are doing its the best!I have fished out of Beavertails as well and its not a bad boat at all but in my opion you should not compare the 2 Lostmen hands down.Good luck whatever you chose


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> Having owned a Lostmen I will say it is the shallowest,most stable skiff out there its a barge.This boat really shines when the moter is off and you are fishing .On those glass calm days she is great if it get snotty you can not run wide open or you will be soaked.The boat is made for the skinny and if thats what you are doing its the best!I have fished out of Beavertails as well and its not a bad boat at all but in my opion you should not compare the 2 Lostmen hands down.Good luck whatever you chose


Why did you sell it and go to a Caimen?


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks deerfly! I try like Hell to stay outta these things and besides I'm happy with a Hewes Tailfisher! ;D

Feel free to PM ortho and I'll be happy to give you my experience (fished with a friend for 2 years in a BT and have fished out of 2 ECC LMs). 

One quick question, what is your ht/wt and have you poled boats before? I guess that's 2 questions or 3 if height and weight are 1 and 2!!! :-?

Good luck on whatever you do!

Good Fishing!!!


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

Not sure where in NC you are, but there are several BT owners in Wilmington.  You could talk to them and maybe check out their boats in person.  Capt Seth Vernon of Wilmington owns one and there are a few others running them down there.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> Thanks deerfly!  I try like Hell to stay outta these things and besides I'm happy with a Hewes Tailfisher! ;D
> 
> Feel free to PM ortho and I'll be happy to give you my experience (fished with a friend for 2 years in a BT and have fished out of 2 ECC LMs).
> 
> ...


lol, I wasn't trying to get you to choose one over the other, I just figured you'd know some owners of either or both skiffs up there in NC that he could hook up with or at least talk to, like what John mentioned above. 

I like to avoid picking sides myself...


----------

